# husqvarna 350 vs 450



## brent denny (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wondering how the new 450 is stacking up against the old 350. I have a 350 that has seen borderline commercial use and has never skipped a beat (not even a loose muffler!). I would be curious to hear how they compare from someone that has used both. The 450 has a few nice features the 350 doesn't. It has a quick release top cover, a more secure air filter setup, and a fuel level window. The only downfall I see is the single bar stud. How is the power from that strato engine?


----------



## Banshee (Jan 29, 2009)

My buddy has a brand new 450 he's only tacked on about 6 hours on it so far. I have a 350. 
The 450 seems the same power wise and hasn't given him any major problems. I say major because I think the carb is out of adjustment right now, but he hasn't had time to bring it back to the dealer. 
He has the tooless bar tensioner it's worked great so far. 
It doesn't feel a whole lot different than the 350.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 10, 2009)

Banshee said:


> ...
> It doesn't feel a whole lot different than the 350.



Heavier acc. to the specs.......


----------



## AZLOGGER (Feb 10, 2009)

brent denny said:


> Just wondering how the new 450 is stacking up against the old 350. I have a 350 that has seen borderline commercial use and has never skipped a beat (not even a loose muffler!). I would be curious to hear how they compare from someone that has used both. The 450 has a few nice features the 350 doesn't. It has a quick release top cover, a more secure air filter setup, and a fuel level window. The only downfall I see is the single bar stud. How is the power from that strato engine?



*brent denny;*
The 450 seems to be a very good saw, sold 4 of them back in Dec. 2 of the guys have already gone thru 3 chains each on their saws and no problems at all. The single bar stud poses no problem, as it has two other unthreaded studs to hold the bar and clutch cover in place. They are very user friendly, and the latch top cover is great.
BTW the two guys that have gone thru the 3 chains, are using 20" bars and cutting mesquite wood daily, mesquite is a very very hard wood.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 10, 2009)

AZLOGGER said:


> *brent denny;*
> The 450 seems to be a very good saw, sold 4 of them back in Dec. 2 of the guys have already gone thru 3 chains each on their saws and no problems at all. The single bar stud poses no problem, as it has two other unthreaded studs to hold the bar and clutch cover in place. They are very user friendly, and the latch top cover is great.
> BTW the two guys that have gone thru the 3 chains, are using 20" bars and cutting mesquite wood daily, mesquite is a very very hard wood.



I would agree the 450 is a good saw for the money! Power wise as good maybe even feels like it has a little more torque, cant say for sure. New top cover is nice, so is new kill switch/choke. No problems with the new bar stud set up, 3 studs one nut! I have had both saws still have the 450, just bought a 350 for my brother and would buy either one again. :chainsawguy:


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a tid bit of info in regards to these saws. They are the same saw. With any saw in the Husky line-up, the numbers to mean something. The first number on the saw is the generation of the saw. The next two are the designation of the CCs. So, that being said, 350 = 3rd generation 50cc saw, 450 = 4th generation 50cc saw. There are obviously changes (usually for the better) from one generation to the other and in some cases (like the 346xp) they actually give her a little more love.

Hope this helps.

-Kevin


----------



## HuskyMike (Feb 11, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> Just a tid bit of info in regards to these saws. They are the same saw. With any saw in the Husky line-up, the numbers to mean something. The first number on the saw is the generation of the saw. The next two are the designation of the CCs. So, that being said, 350 = 3rd generation 50cc saw, 450 = 4th generation 50cc saw. There are obviously changes (usually for the better) from one generation to the other and in some cases (like the 346xp) they actually give her a little more love.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Kevin



Great info, thanks.


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 11, 2009)

No problem. Oh BTW Mike nice sig!! Go Bosox!


----------



## HuskyMike (Feb 11, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> No problem. Oh BTW Mike nice sig!! Go Bosox!



Redsox are a great team! Love em or hate them, they get the biggest fan base nation wide. Grew up in Boston and around baseball.

My cousin played for the yankees and other teams. My uncle played for the Cubs.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 11, 2009)

*350/450*

Even though the 450 replaced the 350 there are quite a few differences in the saws besides a new top cover etc. The 350 was 3.15 cu.in, while the 450 is 3.06! The 450 has a longer stroke and smaller bore, diff carb. Actually a new design compared to the 350! Still both good saws just not the same saw with a new number.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 13, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Even though the 450 replaced the 350 there are quite a few differences in the saws besides a new top cover etc. The 350 was 3.15 cu.in, while the 450 is 3.06! The 450 has a longer stroke and smaller bore, diff carb. Actually a new design compared to the 350! Still both good saws just not the same saw with a new number.
> :greenchainsaw:



They ARE the same saw with a new number. That is what the numbers on the side of the saw mean. Where as there have been changes (hence the different generations) to the saw, they remain the same. The 450 is the direct replacement for the 350 it has just been upgraded/changed and given the new designation that it is the 4th generation of the saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> Just a tid bit of info in regards to these saws. They are the same saw. With any saw in the Husky line-up, the numbers to mean something. The first number on the saw is the generation of the saw. The next two are the designation of the CCs. So, that being said, 350 = 3rd generation 50cc saw, 450 = 4th generation 50cc saw. There are obviously changes (usually for the better) from one generation to the other and in some cases (like the 346xp) they actually give her a little more love.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Kevin



Oversimplified story, fits in some cases, but far from all.

.....and they sure are *not the same* saw, but they do fill the same spot in the line-up.


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 13, 2009)

Sure they are not exactly the same saw. That is the point of having a new generation # given to it. But the formula and the reasoning for the numbers on the saw is as I previously stated. Strokes, carbs, etc. can and will change in order to have a difference (the justification for the new series number), but essentially they are the same saws. This is how Husqvarna does it. Regardless of the exceptions (as there are to every rule).


----------



## nikocker (Feb 13, 2009)

*I'm not buying it.*



NYHuskyguy said:


> Sure they are not exactly the same saw. That is the point of having a new generation # given to it. But the formula and the reasoning for the numbers on the saw is as I previously stated. Strokes, carbs, etc. can and will change in order to have a difference (the justification for the new series number), but essentially they are the same saws. This is how Husqvarna does it. Regardless of the exceptions (as there are to every rule).



No way the new 450 is even remotely the same as the old 350 other than the color. 
I think you must be confusing husky with Stihl like the 026 to MS260 - - -now that saw has been the same almost forever!! Just ask the Stihlheads.

Al


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 13, 2009)

nikocker said:


> No way the new 450 is even remotely the same as the old 350 other than the color.
> I think you must be confusing husky with Stihl like the 026 to MS260 - - -now that saw has been the same almost forever!! Just ask the Stihlheads.
> 
> Al



I am not confused at all. This IS what the numbers for the saws mean. There is no question about it.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 13, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> They ARE the same saw with a new number. That is what the numbers on the side of the saw mean. Where as there have been changes (hence the different generations) to the saw, they remain the same. The 450 is the direct replacement for the 350 it has just been upgraded/changed and given the new designation that it is the 4th generation of the saw.



What??????????

Sorry, but this is not even remotely close to being an accurate post. It is incorrect and very misleading. The 450 and 350 are two completely different saws, not different generations of the same saw. What were the first and second generations? 

The only parts these saws share are the fuel caps and the spark plug. Everything else is different. Tanks, handles, flywheel, oil pump, starter, coil, carb, piston and cylinder, muffler, crankcase........Everything.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 13, 2009)

:jawdrop:


NYHuskyguy said:


> They ARE the same saw with a new number. That is what the numbers on the side of the saw mean. Where as there have been changes (hence the different generations) to the saw, they remain the same. The 450 is the direct replacement for the 350 it has just been upgraded/changed and given the new designation that it is the 4th generation of the saw.



Is that not what I said, The 450 replaced the 350!! As for them being the same saw , I guess that means a my 1975 3/4 ton chevy is the same pickup as the new 3/4 ton DURAMAX !! I didnt know I was so lucky! They have the same numbers on the side to 2500!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 13, 2009)

spike60 said:


> What??????????
> 
> Sorry, but this is not even remotely close to being an accurate post. It is incorrect and very misleading. The 450 and 350 are two completely different saws, not different generations of the same saw. What were the first and second generations?
> 
> The only parts these saws share are the fuel caps and the spark plug. Everything else is different. Tanks, handles, flywheel, oil pump, starter, coil, carb, piston and cylinder, muffler, crankcase........Everything.



Thanks for the info! I thought I knew a little bit since I had both saws. I just didnt know how dumb I was! They are a totally diff saw just as you stated!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 13, 2009)

I cant wait to get up in the morning and go see! Just hope the 20 bucks worth of gas I put in works ok in the DURAMAX!


----------



## spike60 (Feb 13, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Even though the 450 replaced the 350 there are quite a few differences in the saws besides a new top cover etc. The 350 was 3.15 cu.in, while the 450 is 3.06! The 450 has a longer stroke and smaller bore, diff carb. Actually a new design compared to the 350! Still both good saws just not the same saw with a new number.
> :greenchainsaw:



You pretty much had it right in this post. The 450 is a replacement for the discontinued 350. But they are two completely different saws. The 450 is a clean sheet design and shares absolutely nothing with the 350.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Feb 13, 2009)

spike60 said:


> You pretty much had it right in this poQUOTE=spike60st. The 450 is a replacement for the discontinued 350. But they are two completely different saws. The 450 is a clean sheet design and shares absolutely nothing with the 350.



*spike60;* You are very correct, they are not the same saw, 450 is a stratofied engine with a total new design. The model number simply means it is a 4th generation 50cc saw, if a saw changes drastically it is a new generation saw. Thats like saying the 455 Rancher is the same saw as a 55 Rancher (NO WAY).
*NYHuskyguy:* Get your information correct prior to posting, there are 2 many knowledgeable Husqvarna people on this site that will correct you if you try to spew BS.

*BTW*The only thing these two saws share in model numbers is the close proximity to 50cc. also as previously mentioned spark plug and fuel-oil caps.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 13, 2009)

*i disagree.*

Obama told me they were the same saw and dammit,i believe him!.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 14, 2009)

fishercat said:


> Obama told me they were the same saw and dammit,i believe him!.



Obama told me we were going to get change, and all we got was the same old washington elite tax cheats...looking forward to my $13 bucks worth of change....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2009)

spike60 said:


> What??????????
> 
> Sorry, but this is not even remotely close to being an accurate post. It is incorrect and very misleading. The 450 and 350 are two completely different saws, not different generations of the same saw. What were the first and second generations?
> 
> The only parts these saws share are the fuel caps and the spark plug. Everything else is different. Tanks, handles, flywheel, oil pump, starter, coil, carb, piston and cylinder, muffler, crankcase........Everything.





AZLOGGER said:


> *spike60;* You are very correct, they are not the same saw, 450 is a stratofied engine with a total new design. The model number simply means it is a 4th generation 50cc saw, if a saw changes drastically it is a new generation saw. Thats like saying the 455 Rancher is the same saw as a 55 Rancher (NO WAY).
> *NYHuskyguy:* Get your information correct prior to posting, there are 2 many knowledgeable Husqvarna people on this site that will correct you if you try to spew BS.
> 
> *BTW*The only thing these two saws share in model numbers is the close proximity to 50cc. also as previously mentioned spark plug and fuel-oil caps.



:agree2: 

:agree2: 


Very well said!


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know much about this thread, but at our local TSC store they still have the same label on the shelf, it says 350/450/Landowner, same price, and same "basic" description. I would imagine if I wondered over to Lowe's I'll see the same thing.

Neither one of those saws is overly popular in these parts, and I've never had the opportunity to test or work on either one. On occassion I'll see a 455, which seems to be a decent saw, although not overly impressive anyplace (seems a bit heavy/cumbersome for 55cc), IMHO.

They also rate the saws at TSC by homeowner/landowner/professional. The only one rated as a "professional" model is the 359, and I've NEVER seen one on the shelf there. There is alway at least one 455 and plenty of the orange Poulan's.

I made the mistake of buying an orange Poulan on clearance a few years ago, pretty sure it was a 141 or 142, doesn't matter, because it was POS at every level, and I couldn't get rid of it fast enough!.......Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 14, 2009)

Cliff R said:


> ....
> 
> Neither one of those saws is overly popular in these parts, and I've never had the opportunity to test or work on either one. On occassion I'll see a 455, which seems to be a decent saw, although not overly impressive anyplace (seems a bit heavy/cumbersome for 55cc), IMHO. ...



You sure got that right - I believe the 450 is a much better option!


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 16, 2009)

spike60 said:


> What??????????
> 
> Sorry, but this is not even remotely close to being an accurate post. It is incorrect and very misleading. The 450 and 350 are two completely different saws, not different generations of the same saw. What were the first and second generations?
> 
> The only parts these saws share are the fuel caps and the spark plug. Everything else is different. Tanks, handles, flywheel, oil pump, starter, coil, carb, piston and cylinder, muffler, crankcase........Everything.



Ok hold on here. They are the same. They ARE 3rd and 4th generation saws. I will say this once and them I am done discussing this! The 450 replaced the 350. The 350 was introduced prior to even the E-tech engines. When it went out, it was given the E-tech. Considering the 450 has the X-torq I would think that it would be obvious that they are not identical. 

Instead of hanging on every word in efforts to seek an argument, realize that I am/was trying to help. Obviously they are different, or else what would be the point in replacing one or the other. Obviously they have different internals, umm this is the idea of having new technology.

Now, to all trying to express that they are an authority. Try calling Husky support dealer tech services so that you can go ahead and get the SAME information that I just wrote (and previously wrote), instead of trying to prove how much of a know it all you are.

Thanks.

-Kevin


----------



## AZLOGGER (Feb 16, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> Ok hold on here. They are the same. They ARE 3rd and 4th generation saws. I will say this once and them I am done discussing this! The 450 replaced the 350. The 350 was introduced prior to even the E-tech engines. When it went out, it was given the E-tech. Considering the 450 has the X-torq I would think that it would be obvious that they are not identical.
> 
> Instead of hanging on every word in efforts to seek an argument, realize that I am/was trying to help. Obviously they are different, or else what would be the point in replacing one or the other. Obviously they have different internals, umm this is the idea of having new technology.
> 
> ...



*Kevin;*
Now, to all trying to express that they are an authority. Try calling Husky support dealer tech services so that you can go ahead and get the SAME information that I just wrote (and previously wrote), instead of trying to prove how much of a know it all you are.

If you believe everything that Husky Tech Support says as Gospel, you have your head up your :censored: furthur than I thought!


----------



## NYHuskyguy (Feb 16, 2009)

Gospel no, authority yes.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> Ok hold on here. They are the same. They ARE 3rd and 4th generation saws. I will say this once and them I am done discussing this! The 450 replaced the 350. The 350 was introduced prior to even the E-tech engines. When it went out, it was given the E-tech. Considering the 450 has the X-torq I would think that it would be obvious that they are not identical.
> 
> Instead of hanging on every word in efforts to seek an argument, realize that I am/was trying to help. Obviously they are different, or else what would be the point in replacing one or the other. Obviously they have different internals, umm this is the idea of having new technology.
> 
> ...





NYHuskyguy said:


> Gospel no, authority yes.



Regardless who tells that story, he or she got the facts wrong - or worse, .....

One simple issue; If that story was true - there should be a 4th generation of pro saws as well, shouldn't it?

And repeating a question, which saws were the first and second generation of the 350 and 450? ...and did the model numbers start with 1 and 2? 

To answer my own question, the first one was the 49, and it was replaced directly by the 350 - never a one or two as first digit.

Third, there were both 3xx and 4xx pro models in the 1970s (380, 480) - back then what you are saying actually was true in most cases (improved versions of the same basic design), and there were a few cases in the 1980s, but it hasn't happened since with Swedish made Huskys!

These days, a new first number reflects a totally new design, not just a new version.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 16, 2009)

NYHuskyguy said:


> Ok hold on here. They are the same. They ARE 3rd and 4th generation saws. I will say this once and them I am done discussing this! The 450 replaced the 350. The 350 was introduced prior to even the E-tech engines. When it went out, it was given the E-tech. Considering the 450 has the X-torq I would think that it would be obvious that they are not identical.
> 
> Instead of hanging on every word in efforts to seek an argument, realize that I am/was trying to help. Obviously they are different, or else what would be the point in replacing one or the other. Obviously they have different internals, umm this is the idea of having new technology.
> 
> ...



One of the great things about America is that a person has the freedom to believe anything they want.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2009)

spike60 said:


> One of the great things about America is that a person has the freedom to believe anything they want.



Sure!  :agree2:


----------



## stone69er (Mar 6, 2009)

Just cut with it,and stop moaning,my 2 cents worth(which in NZ money is about 1cent!)


----------



## winglee (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought my very first saw ever just a few weeks ago... a Husky 450. I actually went in wanting to look at a 346XP - the dealer wouldn't even show me one. He told me it was completely over rated and over priced... Instead, he showed me a 445... I was bummed. My buddy had just bought a 445 and I wanted something to bigger and faster... I ended up with a 450 (no "-e") w/ 18" bar.

I love it. Of course I don't really have anything else to compare it to, except my buddy's new 445 w/ 16" bar and my other buddy's older Stihl 290 w/ 18". 

I have been helping a friend clear some big cedars- I've only cut my first cord so far, but man I LOVE this saw.... I got the bug bad now.


----------



## stone69er (Mar 25, 2009)

Have fun,cose I sure love mine,done about 20 odd hours with mine and cant fault it,dont know what the neg feed about the tool less tensoner is about,as a home user,cant fault it.Have fun and well done on your purchase.
p.s,must add over here in NZ my local Husky dealer was a bit of a twat too..


----------



## Doug H (May 27, 2022)

*I was looking to get a Husky 350 and came across this review from a "prochainsaw" website- "The original Husqvarna 350 chainsaw was a vertical plate saw that had a wood-powered muffler. A shaft from these 350 Husqvarna chainsaws was attached to the top of the chainsaw’s motor housing, powered by a push-button. Muzzle power could be turned on and off using a crank handle. When the chain drive is muzzled, the cutting power in the saw could be increased by pumping in more oil or grease through the muffler’s port. The second model used a chain-driven chain and had no muffler. Instead of a crank handle, you had to turn a handle with your foot. The second version’s power source was a chain wheel and the same process for changing out oil as for changing out the exhaust. You could increase or decrease the chain’s speed and cut more material with the same machine."
Now, I really want one to see exactly how they work.*


----------



## grizz55chev (May 27, 2022)

Doug H said:


> *I was looking to get a Husky 350 and came across this review from a "prochainsaw" website- "The original Husqvarna 350 chainsaw was a vertical plate saw that had a wood-powered muffler. A shaft from these 350 Husqvarna chainsaws was attached to the top of the chainsaw’s motor housing, powered by a push-button. Muzzle power could be turned on and off using a crank handle. When the chain drive is muzzled, the cutting power in the saw could be increased by pumping in more oil or grease through the muffler’s port. The second model used a chain-driven chain and had no muffler. Instead of a crank handle, you had to turn a handle with your foot. The second version’s power source was a chain wheel and the same process for changing out oil as for changing out the exhaust. You could increase or decrease the chain’s speed and cut more material with the same machine."*
> *Now, I really want one to see exactly how they work.*


Lol! 13 yr old thread, and can't wait to see the comments!


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 28, 2022)

I have worked on a 450 owned by someone else. I own a pair of 350's and a 353. I would take all three of mine over the 450 that I worked on, especially the 353. It is seldom that I ever disagreed with SawTroll, but in this case I fear that I have no choice. Mine have no optional primer bulb because that was my choice. These saws keep going and going and going...


----------



## grizz55chev (May 28, 2022)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have worked on a 450 owned by someone else. I own a pair of 350's and a 353. I would take all three of mine over the 450 that I worked on, especially the 353. It is seldom that I ever disagreed with SawTroll, but in this case I fear that I have no choice. Mine have no optional primer bulb because that was my choice. These saws keep going and going and going...


Yep!


----------

